# JSX Owners! I have a question about the fx-loop



## Bearitone (Sep 21, 2014)

I dont use the effects loop on my peavey jsx so i thought the knobs for the send and return levels would have no effect but the do. They make the amp way louder and i think they add a little squakiness when totally dimed. 

My questions is how do you have yours dialed in?
And are they basically just volume knobs when theres nothing going through the effects loop?


----------



## witeter (Sep 21, 2014)

I used to have a JSX and basically having the effects loop on max gives you the full 120w of the amp; when i had it i had the send and return knobs turned to the max.


----------



## vick1000 (Sep 21, 2014)

I used to keep mine at 12 O'clock, but I played at bedroom volume mostly.

Another little "quirk" you may not be aware of, the controls on the rythm channel shape the tone in a subtle way, while using the lead channel.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 21, 2014)

vick1000 said:


> I used to keep mine at 12 O'clock, but I played at bedroom volume mostly.
> 
> Another little "quirk" you may not be aware of, the controls on the rythm channel shape the tone in a subtle way, while using the lead channel.



 wooaah i'm gunna try that. And i think ill just keep the knobs dimed in the back.


----------



## Jayd41 (Sep 21, 2014)

I put a jumper in the loop and just turn the loop on for a solo boost. I use the send and return knobs to set how much louder my solo boost is.


----------



## viesczy (Sep 23, 2014)

I have the XXX and IIRC my settings I have them set about noon to use that as a volume boost only (I've gotten away from effects beyond what is on my amp). 

Derek


----------

